# To clean or not and Best way



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

Should I clean my sand substrate between water changes and if so, what is the best way to clean it. I have some bryopis growing in the sand and want to get rid of it.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

How deep is your SB??


----------



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

Sand is between 1/2 to 1" thick.


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

what is bryopis, and is it a FW tank, or SW?


----------



## divealso (Jan 29, 2009)

bryopsis--I think that is how it is spelled.
Salt water reef.


----------

